# LunarPages.com good host? When it says osCommerce, CubeCart, and ZenCart included what does that mean?



## JTNO (Jul 10, 2009)

It says osCommerce, CubeCart, and ZenCart included for the Small Business package, Does that mean I don't have to buy those, the programs come with the hosting? Or does it mean that they support osCommerce, CubeCart, and ZenCart? Also is LunarPages.com a good host? Anyone ever use them? 

Business Web Hosting at Lunarpages

Thanks


----------



## JTNO (Jul 10, 2009)

Answered my own question by googling the comapnies name, apparently they have terrible customer service and many other problems.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Not sure what you are seeing... I've been using them for 4 years and only had 1 problem with a server down for about 24 hours. Other than that, I've had no problems with them.

They provide you with an installation script for the various carts you mentioned. You can install as many of each cart as you want. I have 3 osCommerce carts running along with a CommerceCGI cart.


----------



## sonambulo (Sep 22, 2007)

lunarpages I think is pretty good like ^he said


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

JTNO said:


> It says osCommerce, CubeCart, and ZenCart included for the Small Business package, Does that mean I don't have to buy those, the programs come with the hosting?


It most likely means they have them in the control panel as easy-install options. OSC and Zen are free. CubeCart has a free version, but you'll still need to pay if you want the non-free version (free version has their name and link on the site, and I think is a version behind).



JTNO said:


> Also is LunarPages.com a good host?


By reputation (I haven't used them) they're an _okay_ host. If you Google enough you'll find dirt on anyone. With LP it's easier to find (which is illuminating), but there are plenty of happy customers as well. You could certainly do _worse_.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

I've used Lunar Pages for a couple of personal blogs I have and I've never had any problems. It was easy to set up the blogs and mail and I've never experienced down time.


----------

